# The best arrow for deer and elk (going on first elk hunt)



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

Welcome... First off we could use some information on what bow setup you are going to use... Draw weight, Draw Length, Traditional or Compound Bow, Fingers or Release...

I like the Easton Axis FMJ's but the size will depend on your setup. I like Magnus Stingers Broadheads. The FMJ's are heavy weighted arrow and give added penetration. Just be sure your set up is right for good arrow flight with the BH's you are using and get a lot of practice in. The more time you spend the better off you will be when the time comes top make the shot...

LFM


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Easton FMJ*



LFM said:


> Welcome... First off we could use some information on what bow setup you are going to use... Draw weight, Draw Length, Traditional or Compound Bow, Fingers or Release...
> 
> I like the Easton Axis FMJ's but the size will depend on your setup. I like Magnus Stingers Broadheads. The FMJ's are heavy weighted arrow and give added penetration. Just be sure your set up is right for good arrow flight with the BH's you are using and get a lot of practice in. The more time you spend the better off you will be when the time comes top make the shot...
> 
> LFM


I agree with LFM, for elk, bear, moose and all other big game species i would have to say that Easton Full Metal Jackets would have to the best arrow. but like LFM said we need to know all your info? FMJ will give you the best penetration on down range shots.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

You are going to love NM! I went elk hunting there a few years ago and it was awesome. My hunting buddy and I both used XX78 2315's at 70# and 125gr. montec's. They did the trick on both our bulls. The full metal jackets are a great arrow too. Broadheads are the key though. You need something sharp and strong. Lots of good ones out there, I just know first hand the montec's do a good job.


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

I agree with the rest the FMJ axis is the best for the price and quaity. BH I would stay with fixed, some states will not allow mechanicals. Montec or the slick trick is my only two choices, both are solid *all stee*l constuction, and both are very sharp.
Pat


----------



## BullElkKiller (Mar 13, 2007)

I have killed several bulls with a plain old Gold Tip Pro-Hunter 75/95 with a 100 grain Muzzy. The best arrow is the one that is placed in the right spot. I really like the Muzzy MX-3's and Gold Tip arrows. I have killed 11 bulls and my dad has killed 39. If you can put the arrow where it needs to be, that's what matters. Congrats on your New Mexico Hunt!! I would love to hunt New Mexico some day. My Dad and I hunt Oregon & Idaho. Good Luck!!


----------



## sstone82 (May 21, 2009)

*shot placement*

I agree with bek on this. i killed my first elk with a cheap pse nova extreme 60-70# and the cheapest arrows i could buy and 125 muzzy. its all about where you put that arrow. shot straight, good luck.


----------



## after elk (Jan 25, 2008)

BullElkKiller said:


> I have killed several bulls with a plain old Gold Tip Pro-Hunter 75/95 with a 100 grain Muzzy. The best arrow is the one that is placed in the right spot. I really like the Muzzy MX-3's and Gold Tip arrows.


+1

I used to hunt them with 2315's and 125 grain muzzy's.


----------



## brokenbone264 (May 10, 2009)

*same for me*

if you could share your info it would be good. 
I agree. just like a bullet. shot placement. you could kill a bull moose with a 22lr. or piss him off with a .375H&H
Arrow placement is important. I would also stay away from mechanicals. i read some where they waste 30-45% of there energy on opening. I would stick with the slick trick. They are great and they fly the same as my field points out to 75 yds.


----------

